# Best, brightest, most cost effecient non-electric lighting?



## steve-in-kville

Assuming you suddenly moved off the grid and did not have your solar/wind/hydro system up and running... what non-electric lighting source what would you choose? 

Why? Why not?


----------



## Windy in Kansas

I have a Coleman propane lantern and like it much better than a Coleman liquid fuel lantern. Instead of disposable bottle I used an adapter hose and connect it to a small bottle rated at 11 pounds. A 20 pound bottle would work just as well but not be as easy to transport. I also refill the 1 pound bottles from a 20 pounder with an adapter I bought.

I find the propane lantern much quieter than the liquid fuel lantern.

Another option for me would be a small inverter powered by a 12 volt battery. Some years ago I powered my computer, lights, etc. by hooking to my tractor battery after having done normal field work to charge it. One could just as easily use a battery isolator with a vehicle and charge an extra battery while running errands. A PV panel would also be ideal if using just one light or so.


----------



## no1cowboy

I used oil lamps and older gas lamps I used them because it was what I had, I dont know how cost efficient they were.


----------



## Ross

Excellent poll Steve!! I'm a kero lamp addict but the results should be interesting!!


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Hurricane lamps. Use them now at the ranch even though we have solar. 








A side benifit is they seem to also put the ole lady in the mood!


----------



## damoc

candles i dont much care for the light from kero lamps and the propane etc
lamps while being bright are noisy and i dont like having to deal with
mantles.


----------



## NorthCountryWd

If it was temporary, I'd stick with candles. If it were long term I'd look into oil/kerosene lamps.


----------



## indywahm

i currently use oil lamps in every room that it is safe to use them just to keep my elec. bill low. I love them. They are bright and pretty cheap to keep up. I have a stockpile of wicks for them and bottles of oil. 

I wonder if someone knows where I can get the lamp oil in bulk for cheap?????


----------



## fantasymaker

I like the propane lights you mount permanitly some even light at the flip of a switch!


----------



## artificer

I like LED lights. Get as many as you need, and the batteries last a long time. You can get a 12V battery and a solar charger, then one or more of the lights. A small deep discharge battery will last a LONG time powering one of the LED lights. For quick and dirty, just charge the battery with the car. If its a smaller battery, get one of the cigarette lighter chargers, and charge on the way to/from town.

The one option that I didn't see was 12V battery, inverter, and compact florescent. A car sized battery can power one of them for 5 hours a day, and last a week before being recharged. LOTS of light.

Michael


----------



## PhilJohnson

artificer said:


> The one option that I didn't see was 12V battery, inverter, and compact florescent. A car sized battery can power one of them for 5 hours a day, and last a week before being recharged. LOTS of light.
> 
> Michael


That is what I did for over a year until I got my solar setup. Works great and I'd be inclined to think short of charging an LED via car it would be the cheapest way to go. I suppose if you didn't drive very much or at all that would change the cost statistics. 

I have been wanting to try a little experiment. I want to see how much kerosene a plain ole oil lamp uses in a night. I am going to measure the kerosene first, and then dump it into the lamp. I am going to try this with the fat wick style and the skinnier type to see if there is a difference in consumption.


----------



## Spinner

I would choose 12 volt lighting with solar charged battery bank to run them. I'd also have a lot of mirrors in strategic places to reflect the light and brighten the room.


----------



## mpillow

I have one of those 30LED stick lights that is rechargeable....its my barn light.

Also one of those Xantrex with the reg. outlets, use a lamp with 7w CFL and recharge with solar panel, car etc...

Anything that "burns" is a fire hazard and giving off fumes....no thanks especially with kids and kitties.


----------



## beowoulf90

We've used oil/kero lamps in the past and don't mind them.. 
but then as Civil War re-enactors we use the alot and know how to maintain then and use them...
Although I would like to try the LED lights on a charging system sometime...


----------



## danoon

I have oil lamps, LEDs and propane lanterns. If there were an extended power outage the windup LEDs and the LEDs with rechargeable batteries [along with the solar panels] would out last the rest.


----------



## 12vman

I used oil lamps for years. Loved the light but hated the hassle even though I only needed to fill them once a week. 

I converted to LED fixtures that I built myself for general, soft night time "Don't step on the dog" type of light. If I need big light, I have several home brew 4' fluorescent fixtures scattered throughout the place.

I kept one oil lamp just for memory but converted it with a 3 watt incandescent bulb. It's almost identical in color and brightness as if it was still burning kerosene. (Click on the Pic)



This is a homebrew unit that I use in my kitchen. It's a hybrid LED-Fluorescent fixture. The LED portion is on a day-nite sensor. The fluorescent is on a switch..


​


----------

